# Our Vintage 1973 21' Glasply - DH's new project!



## ChristieAcres

For those familiar with these boats, you will know what a score this was! A few weeks ago, DH's DS bought this boat for $500, and they went down and hauled it back to our house. The motor was seized and the out-drive needed some work, but the hull and interior were in great condition, and the boat is on a good trailer, too. DH's DM calls him, "A motor's best friend," and I consider him a bull dog with a bone, when he starts a project. So, yep, he is almost done with all the work! Within a few days after the boat got here, DH's DS and his DW decided to sign the boat over to us, and let us pay for it after we have it fixed up and in the water. DH has the motor running now (Chevy Slant 6 type, Mercruiser), rebuilt the lower out-drive unit, replaced the wiring, replaced the steel fuel tank with a plastic one, replaced all kinds of pieces/parts, cleaned it from one end to the other, and plans to build a swim step on the back to also place crab/shrimp pots on. The last thing DH plans to do is to change the name from Microfish II, to "Lori's Lair," and build an Alaskan Bulkhead. He wants to take it out for weeks at a time, and this DW hinted strongly for an AB! Then it wouldn't matter if it was pouring down rain... 

The interior includes a sleeping berth (deep hull), stove, sink, ice-box, has a captains chair, 2 wide seats w/table which make into a bed, and two additional seats in the back. This is just the right size and will be great for overnights and extended fishing trips!

Since DH and I both enjoy fishing, have plenty of friends & family who do, also, we will be out on the water a lot this summer (all know they have to pitch in for fuel if they are going out with us, too). We are only 5 minutes from the public boat launch, and have a mooring buoy out in the Bay, already.









*1973 21' Glassply, stored in a heated garage its entire life, last time in the water, was 1990. These were built in the PNW; CO no longer in business.*


----------



## Cornhusker

That's awesome :goodjob:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Cornhusker said:


> That's awesome :goodjob:


I concur, can't wait to get 'er in the water! DH informed me this morning, he has finished the work on the motor/outboard. He did all the work himself, even had to make 4 tools to do the work (machined them in his shop). He had bartered for an old 9hp outboard motor. DH says he'll fix that next, build a mounting bracket, and we should then be set to take it out. As a needed precaution, we will have his DS take our small runabout at the same time. If something happens, this is insurance! DS could tow us back. We plan to just run it through the testing in the Bay probably next week.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Some more pics:









Little Galley (sink & stovetop)









Captain's Chair, Icebox, one of the two wider seats (DH removed the table & other wider seat while he works in there). 









Sleeping Berth. Before we use it overnight, I'll be making some changes to make it very comfortable:blossom: The table is upside down on the pad w/a drawer on top. 

You can see from the pictures this is one vintage boat, with no changes made to it aesthetically, since 1973! Those curtains have to go, but I am good with all the rest.

DH built a Davet (sp?), and a Pot Puller (using an anchor pulling motor...) for our other boat, and he will install that on this one.


----------



## Cabin Fever

lorichristie said:


> ....DH has the motor running now (Chevy Slant 6 type, Mercruiser)...


Very beautiful boat! Congrats :thumb:

BTW, that Mercruiser would be a Chrysler Slant 6 (225ci)....great, reliable engine!


----------



## sevenmmm

Nice pictures.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Cabin Fever said:


> Very beautiful boat! Congrats :thumb:
> 
> BTW, that Mercruiser would be a Chrysler Slant 6 (225ci)....great, reliable engine!


Thanks, getting happy about it, now... DH is nearly finished with it!

I goofed...:ashamed: Since DH is a "Mopar-Guy," into cars, motors, etc..., he talks about them regularly. The motor is actually a Chevy (got that right), but is an Inline 6. DH thinks the Chrysler Slant 6 is a great motor, so I get to hear about it...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Oh, update!

The last finishing touches are being done by DH and he expects to launch our boat on Saturday. He was so horrified with the name, "Microfish II," that he has almost completed the task of removing it. DH told me he would be unmercifully teased having a boat with that name, i.e., "The only fish you can catch are micro, eh?!" He really likes the name, "Lori's Lair," so eventually, it will be adorned aptly. The amount of hours he put into it, has now exceeded 200. Our friend, Chuck, took a look at what he did and told me DH had really done a great job, and went above and beyond what was really necessary (Chuck is a retired Nuclear Welder, very sharp guy, so that was a nice compliment). 

My MIL has offered to make us (2) Vinyl covers, one Alaskan Bulkhead type, and the other to cover it to the very back. This will require DH fabricate aluminum framework (he is a Welder/Machinist). My in-laws are very excited about the boat and are looking forward to using it. We are set up for crabbing, shrimping, fishing, and soon, overnighting in it (!!!).

Our little runabout (14' long with a 75hp Stinger Motor) will be sold as soon as DH has completely set up our Glasply.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Lori's Lair was launched today, 1st time since 1990 (!!!). She ran beautifully, up on plane, topped her at 35mph, which is fast enough. This boat is fairly fuel efficient, too. Now getting her on the trailer was very challenging, as the wind was blowing N while her nose needed to be E. We had a friend with us, Tom, who drove it onto the trailer. Another nice local guy in waders helped DH load her. Will post pics shortly


----------



## InvalidID

Not to be a party pooper but as an ol' salt myself I would feel remiss if I didn't mention... Renaming a boat is bad juju.


----------



## ChristieAcres

InvalidID said:


> Not to be a party pooper but as an ol' salt myself I would feel remiss if I didn't mention... Renaming a boat is bad juju.


Yep, been told that by locals a number of times. Of course, I am not superstitious, used to have a lot of fun walking under ladders, crossing black cats paths, open umbrellas indoors, and doing the opposite of those who are superstitious, just to be highly amused at their reactions. Oh, yes, and NOTHING happened to prove them wrong :icecream: I told DH he should have just removed "Micro" and left the name as fish II. He was determined to rename it, so after 220 hours of labor, he can name it anything he wants. Lori's Lair it will be (currently has no name on her).









Happy at the healm!









S facing from Boat Launch









Marina in process of being rebuilt









After her successful 1st launch since 1990!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Wanna put most guys on "Cloud 9?" Buy them boats...especially if they are mechanically inclined. DH is so happy today! He was relieved the boat will be ready for the opening of Shrimping season (pretty short here, just 4 days next month). The ratty little boat on top, probably won't get painted again, right away. Eventually, she will. DH is now concentrating on priorities- building a swim step, building a moveable ladder, also mounting 2 pvc pipes on the trailer (help in centering to load boat onto trailer), installing our newer better depth sounder (the original isn't accurate), and the least time intensive job of re-installing the seats & table. My job is nesting it, so it will be very comfortable for fishing/camping trips.

When DH got this boat, the motor was seized, and the outdrive needed work, too. The amount of time he has spent on it was logged last night at 225hrs. When he got the motor running, 5 of the 6 cylinders were running at 120psi, with the 6th at 0 psi. After he worked on the motor, now all 6 cylinders are running at 130psi. The outdrive is working well, also. I can't begin to list everything he has done, but it was a lot of work!


----------



## MN Gardener

Great boat! Your husband is very talented. Although, I do find the fact that it is a "vintage 1978" boat very depressing......I can remember 1973!


----------



## ChristieAcres

MN Gardener said:


> Great boat! Your husband is very talented. Although, I do find the fact that it is a "vintage 1978" boat very depressing......I can remember 1973!


Thanks, will pass that nice compliment on. We were just discussing what he has to do in order to be ready for shrimping, opening May 5th. He is working on a large aluminum railing job (handrail system for a waterfront property), also has another job to do on Monday/Tuesday, while getting the boat ready (needs to also set up our shrimp pots). The only thing I hadn't mentioned was him getting another buoy set up for our boat. That will take almost a whole day, so he is sweating the schedule a bit. He probably won't have time to build a swim step. I suggested he not worry about that, but instead, leave out the 2 extra seats in the back, thereby using that room for the shrimp pots. Now, he may balk at my next suggestion, but gonna push for it. He really needs to place some plywood over the motor cover (it is upholstered & in great condition, should be protected) so he can use that to also set shrimp pots on (when he brings them in...).

I'm lost on the 1978 (?) comment...the boat is a 1973, where did 1978 relate to? I did get the "vintage" connection to the very depressing comment... I am vintage, too :run: The reason I used tagged it as "vintage," is due to its excellent condition for its age, all original (!!!). Out of curiousity, I have been doing research on Glasply's and most are not even close to original for this year (interiors redone, etc...). Ours has seating on both sides of the motor cover, which also serves as a seat, then 2 wide seats w/table between them, and a Cpt chair. All the Glasply's I have found, are missing those extra two seats in the back, some have only one wide seat left, and saw none with the original padded upholstered motor cover. I am appreciating Lori's Lair more and more!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len's finished working on our boat, runs like a dream! He now is adding a Swim Step, modifying the Trailer, and setting up another Buoy. He has replaced the back seats & motor cover:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Okay, so Shrimping opened today, but we couldn't go... For the past week, I see that boat out the front windows and wanna go out on it, again... DH will not take it out until he modifies the Boat Trailer, due to our local Boat Launch being so crude. The boat has to be launched when it is high tide, also the same when taken out. This can be challenging unless you can moor your boat. We have a buoy, but it needs redone (was sufficient for our smaller boat, but not this one). When we took it out after the test run, it was windy, and very hard to get the boat centered on the trailer. DH is modifying the Boat Trailer, to make it easier to guide the boat onto it. He has to order steel for it.

So, on his way to his railing job, a waterfront home, he stopped by a friend's house, and was given a bag of shrimp. I am about to drop them in the pot! Way to motivate a man, eh?! He is now flat determined to get those last tasks completed so we can go shrimping (3 dates left for the season).


----------



## RON L

Awesome cool lori, i love the look and feel of it already
ron l


----------



## Gregg Alexander

That is a very good find. Good luck , enjoy happy boating


----------



## ChristieAcres

RON L said:


> Awesome cool lori, i love the look and feel of it already
> ron l


It really is a neat old classic vintage in wonderful condition! I feel the same way:happy:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Gregg Alexander said:


> That is a very good find. Good luck , enjoy happy boating


Yes, now realize what a find it really is. Since we got it, I've done quite a bit of research online, getting information about Glasply's. This is the only one this age with a completely original interior. Of course, being in heated dry storage is why. It amazes me that boat was stored that way, not being used...

I was looking at it today, wistfully, really wanna nest it!!! However, I will wait until Len builds the Swim Step and we get closer to taking it out for an overnight.

Today, "Chuck," stopped by with a larger buoy float, and just gave it to Len:happy: Then, he offered to help Len set it up, even better! They are sinking about 500#s of weight, so our boat won't go anywhere if a gust of wind kicks up. Of course, we currently won't leave it moored for more than a few days, due to lack of bottom paint.

About to hit it , dreaming of fishing, shrimping, crabbing, and camping:clap:


----------



## Gregg Alexander

Trust me, if you shine it up, make it show room looking , any boat dealer would tell you go pick out any boat on my lot and its yours. Boats like this are not found everyday, boat dealers seek these out at boat shows, peoples back yards, ect.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Gregg Alexander said:


> Trust me, if you shine it up, make it show room looking , any boat dealer would tell you go pick out any boat on my lot and its yours. Boats like this are not found everyday, boat dealers seek these out at boat shows, peoples back yards, ect.


Here, Glasplys are highly sought after, built in the PNW, doesn't hurt anything. We have no intention of selling her, though. Every single person who has seen her, is blown away. When I saw her, I was just happy she was in such great condition, but the colors aren't my preference. We will keep her completely vintage except those curtains (!!!).

Today, Len finished installing the Davet w/Pot Puller he built. He had to modify it to work better, wanted to insure he could raise/lower the pots without possible damage to our boat. Len has decided to build a shelf that fits over the back to place Shrimp & Crab Pots on (protecting the Motor Cover/back Seats). This will be built from 3" thick hardwood, fitted to be placed on and just lifted off. It will cover the area of part of the Motor Cover, and totally cover those two back seats. Since the cover can be lifted off, it can be moved, so those seats can be used at other times.

We had a potential buyer see our 14' Runabout w/75hp Johnson Stinger, today, and he offered $1,350 for her. Len wants the guy to pay him first, will sign over the Title, then will deliver the boat (guy doesn't have the means to get it). The guy wanted to have Len just drive it over, then pay him. Len doesn't trust the man will have the full amount; this is a 45 minute drive each way, too. I am sure hoping they have a meeting of the minds, as we want it sold & could use the money!


----------



## Gregg Alexander

I would not sale the boat either, Classic!!!!
If the man pays up frount then he would get the 14 ft'er


----------



## Jim-mi

**Designers** keep trying to make something more 'spizzy'

Your boat has classic lines that just can't be beat . . . .

Reminds me of my ole Chris Craft cruiser days . . . .

And never forget; . . .Boats are an excellent place to sink Money into.........


----------



## ChristieAcres

> I would not sale the boat either, Classic!!!!
> If the man pays up frount then he would get the 14 ft'er


Yes, Len was right. The guy cancelled when we requested he pay first before we delivered it, also adding it was a bit "too much" for them. The 75hp Johnson Stinger is a great motor, starts right up, and is very dependable! The little boat's seats are a bit rough, but could be recovered. Nothing else to do to it!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Jim-mi said:


> **Designers** keep trying to make something more 'spizzy'
> 
> *Yikes the price of them now is unreal!*
> 
> Your boat has classic lines that just can't be beat . . . .
> 
> *We both like the classic lines, too. There will be fancier boats on Friday, but we will have less $ in our entire setup than others will have in most of their motors alone :sing:*
> 
> Reminds me of my ole Chris Craft cruiser days . . . .
> 
> *Ya mean those days are over...? *
> 
> And never forget; . . .Boats are an excellent place to sink Money into.........


It is more than a good thing Len is an Industrial Mechanic, Welder, and Machinist, or there is no way we would even have a boat right now :rock: He will be building me a ladder, also a swimstep, and that shelf I described (out of materials we already have). He also plans on installing a heater, a water tank w/pump, while his mother offered to sew the Alaskan Bulkhead canvas for it. Then it will be great for camping out on! There are waterfront State Parks with docks and full facilities... 

Also, we are fortunate to have friends who are resourceful and with contacts. That is how we got a $200 buoy float for FREE. Len is setting up the Shrimp pots right now, weighting them with the plastic coated weights (the types used for lifting) to prevent electrolysis. He bought those weights at Goodwill. 

We haven't put much $ in the boat, but Len has put in a LOT of time! Due to that, the gardening work has been all mine. My DS, Rob, came over and helped me on a few occasions. He will be over again tomorrow, so I'll get more help! I haven't spent any time on the boat, yet... After we get done with shrimping, I will be looking for nautical type material to sew curtains out of, also custom cutting a memory foam pad to fit over the berth cushion bed, then sewing a cover for it. I'll be slowly adding little touches here and there, nautical little decor stuff.


----------



## ChristieAcres

This morning, Len set up the larger Mooring Buoy, and then moored out boat to it. There are locals who have their boats moored nearby, some friends, and one is sleeping overnight in his fancier boat with cuddy cabin and AB. Since 39F is forecast tonight, no thanks to sleeping on it. Len intends on installing a heater.

Tonight, DS, Rob, Len, and I went out on our boat to have dinner, and then took a cruise around the Bay. She ran beautifully! It was good to get her loaded with Shrimp Pots to also see how we can best utilize the space. It works if we remove one wide chair. The table can stay with the other wide chair, so can the back chairs. Len placed a sheet of plywood over the motor cover, to protect it. He stacked Shrimp Pots on top. I can already see this will work far better once Len gets the Swim Step built! The Shrimp Pots can be stacked on that. The plywood covering the motor cover is fine, as that is easier to lift off than a wider shelf that Len was intending on building. We will be discussing what needs done on the boat tomorrow, so he can prioritize the tasks. 

I'll take a few pics tomorrow & post them, hope we limit out on Shrimp!


----------



## ChristieAcres

So much for getting pics posted, been nonstop work around here! In the meantime, update on the boat. Len is now rebuilding the distributor. We plan to go Halibut fishing soon!


----------



## ChristieAcres

The "love affair" continues...

Len has now fabricated a Swim Step, complete with Ladder & Kicker Motor Mounting plate (out of Aluminum). He is painting it black, and he will be mounting it soon. I am not sure if he will inset the wood before or after. Distributor is fixed, boat runs like a dream. Len has just finished sanding/prepping the bottom, will be hand-painting on the Bottom Paint (necessary since it will be moored to our buoy during Crabbing season). The bottom paint will come up to the bottom of the 1st gold stripe, and will be black. The wooden shelf is completed. A week ago, Len's DS, Kyle came over, and they installed a stereo. We only have a few weeks to go, so I am hoping to get a canvas made w/help from my MIL (her sewing machine can tackle it). The priority is to cover the main cabin area, already has the hardtop, but would keep seagulls out of it (!!!). We won't be leaving the small seats in it, will cover the motor cover, and then it should be fine. I am hoping Len can fix that second wider seat, so we can set it back up.

Our little Runabout is SOLD! We sold the Johnson Stinger Motor (75hp), separately, then listed the boat, sold a few days ago.


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH really put the pedal to the metal! He has completely finished the Swim Step, just needs to inset the wood. Today, he delivered a Cedar Log (one of our logged trees from this past year) to Larry the retired Logger, who has a little saw mill. Larry will be sawing lumber from it for the Swim Step. The first coat of Bottom Paint is done. Len will be painting on 2-3 coats, contingent upon how the paint goes on now. I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len's Swim Step with attached Ladder. This is like looking down on it, if it were attached to the boat. The Cedar boards will be installed across it. When he installs the Swim Step, I'll post a pic.










First coat of Bottom Paint on (blue tape protecting the gold line) 

Len told me tonight he would be fabricating more Downrigger mounts, before he installs them. He is determined to have the boat ready before Crabbing opens!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I just returned from an errand to find Len had moved the wide seat (needing repaired) into his shop, yayyyyy! That was one of my requests. We won't be using the small seats in the back much, also wanting to protect them. They will be in our carport when they aren't on that boat. That leaves those two wide seats, a tabled, the berth, and the Capt's chair. We will be keeping the motor cover covered to protect the vinyl, but it can be used for seating, too.


----------



## ChristieAcres

The wide seat is fixed, 2nd coat of Bottom Paint on, and Len is becoming one happy camper! We are now discussing when we can take her on an overnight trial run. That will help us determine what we need to add, change, pack, etc... for longer trips. Once Len installs the Swim Step, he will be determining if it needs modification. If not, great, but if it does, he will cut off the Ladder and modify it. This has to do with "drag" when the boat is on plane and Len wants to avoid that. If we can't afford the canvas for a cover, we will modify a tarp to protect all exposed vinyl before we moor her (from sun/rain/seagulls).

I got an email for a nice GP owner in CA, inviting us to join Glasply.net. They will be having a rendevous in August, and we are hoping to go (should be fun). It turns out we have a very rare boat, as there are incredibly few completely original like ours (exterior, interior, motor, outboard, everything). Due to this reason, we don't plan on changing anything, but keeping her original. The motor only has 970 original hours, so should be good for a while yet. The guy who emailed me, owns a 28 ft Glasply; I'll probably have boat envy when I see that beauty! Not really, as I think ours is great for just us two. Those wide seats do fold down and make another bed. My DD is jazzed about going camping with us on the boat in August, during her visit!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len painted the signs he took off the hull. Here is how they look:










One has a corner missing, but oh well. We may repair that in time. For now, it is just "character."


----------



## ChristieAcres

Bumped, as there is ongoing work so will have to update this!


----------

